# S5 / S7 / Baugruppen



## wincc (7 März 2009)

Hallo leute hätte jede menge S5 und S7 Baugruppen abzugeben

Teilweise Neu  Teilweise nur von Tests Teilweise Gebraucht

Liste ist NICHT vorhanden !!! einfach gezielt per PN nachfragen

Rechnung nicht möglich


S5  U95 U 100  U115  U135  U155  Racks Baugruppen CPU COm

S7 300 und einige 400er baugruppen


----------



## tsy (8 März 2009)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und habe Deinen Thread gelesen.

Hast Du eine 300er CPU mit ProfiNet-Schnittstelle(315-2EG10 oder 317-2EJ10)?

Wenn ja, wie sind Deine Preisvorstellungen?

Gruß tsy


----------



## wincc (8 März 2009)

sorry ne 315 PN ist nicht dabei 

aber ne 315 DP hab ich ein paar


----------



## Robin (8 März 2009)

Hallo!

Wie sind den deine Preisvorstellungen für die 315 2 DP?
Und hast du eventuell ne 313 C 2 DP?

Mfg

Robin


----------



## wincc (12 März 2009)

313C ist nicht vorhanden


----------



## sps.reichmann (12 März 2009)

*315 2 dp*

Hallo,
hätte evtl Interesse auf eine 315 oder 317 2DP
Was sind Deine Preisvorstellungen?

Mfg
Hermann


----------



## -Andreas- (23 März 2009)

*Suche eine S5 CPU102*

und Analogausgaben +/-10V und/oder 4..20mA (100U)


----------

